# DatenbankConnection an Session hängen



## volker_2 (10. Aug 2009)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich möchte nicht bei jedem Aufruf des ControlerServlets eine neue Datenbankverbindung herstellen,
sondern diese für die Dauer der Session vorhalten.
Ich möchte nur wissen, ob es üblich ist, diese an die Session zu 'hängen' oder was sonst die übliche Vorgehensweise ist.

vielen Dank im voraus

Volker


----------



## maki (10. Aug 2009)

Üblich ist ein ConnectionPool der unabhängig von den Sessions ist, Implementierungen gibt es freie von C3P0, DBCP, etc. pp., moderne Treiber liefern einen mit.

Mit einem ConnectionPool verwendest du die Connection so wie ohne.

Welche DB verwendest du denn?


----------



## volker_2 (10. Aug 2009)

ich benutze  MySQL


----------



## maki (10. Aug 2009)

In der Doku steht schon ein Beispiel: MySQL :: MySQL 5.1 Reference Manual :: 21.4.5.2 Using Connector/J with J2EE and Other Java Frameworks


----------



## volker_2 (10. Aug 2009)

super!  das hat mir weitergeholfen!
danke!


----------

